# figure 8



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

look if you dare at Tom Bakers figure 8!

http://s1.zetaboards.com/SLOTTERS/topic/2728346/1/#new


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

VERY cool. Let see some action shots!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Break out the demo derby paint set and fire it up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

EIGHT!!!!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Thats insane. Very Nice!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Oh hell yeah! Last Man Standing, er, Running!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i smell carnage...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, I believe I'd run the Shadow body, go for that wedge effect, cause there's gonna be some knockouts!!! RM


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't understand the need for the plexi retaining walls. Crazy Man Let 'em fly.


Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

:wave:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

the first race has not happened yet , when it does i will have the video !


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TEAM D.V.S. said:


> the first race has not happened yet , when it does i will have the video !



Can't wait for this one.  rr


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

Who manufacturers this track?


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

It is being built by Tjettom Baker.....Not quite finished yet....

Tjettom Baker


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I may be mistaken but did TKO route it?


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Just like Lucas Oil On the edge, we want to see School busses.

Looking foreward the all of the laughing and hollering during the video of the race.

Dave


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

CTSV I am pretty sure that school buses are on the menu. When Tom finishes the track there will be carnage! Tom Baker makes some of the nicest Tables and tracks i cant wait to try them out!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*new pics*

check'em out !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hope you got a wrecker and an ambulance standing by!!! May the best man, or I should say car, win!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pics are great but a short vid would be the icing on the cake, as it were


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Well here is some more pics of the track and some of the other tracks that are new to Tom Bakers Slotcar Alley. All of the tracks and tables are done by Mr Tom Baker his self.

http://s1.zetaboards.com/SLOTTERS/topic/2781044/1/


----------

